# New to Site- Have Problem



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

See my response to your similar question in the _Bee Forum_. (Its not necessary to post a given topic in more than one forum.)


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome OH!


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

sugar water will do just fine as long as you have enough money to keep it up until nectar is once more available. Probably a good idea to be very sure your building is strong enough to prevent the bears from entering. Maybe an electric fencer wire around it would save the day,particularly the door or any boards the bear might claw loose. Good Luck


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

sugar water may not work so good with temps 50 degrees and less.

some put dry sugar on top of the frames over the broodnest, and maybe spritz it with a little water, but mostly allowing the moisture in the hive to hydrate it.

i found that mixing sugar/water at something like 10:1 gives you a moist patty that the bees can readily take.

i put it on some plastic sheet, right on the top bars, and around the top of the cluster.

i like to use about 1000mg of vitamin c per 'gallon' of mix to get the ph down a bit.

good luck!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your bear problem but welcome to the site. I recently joined too and "bears" is my biggest concern. We have a lot of them here. When you get your bees settled in again, I would like to understand what your fence design was. What do you think a hunter did to add to this problem? Pretty sure a hunter could "solve" your problem! lol I plan to use a 5'-6' high high tension electric fence spaced 6" apart powered with a 6-7 joule charger. I sure hope my fence solves the problem.


----------

